# PLease help. Program to turn on/ off wifi on windows



## AssimilatorX (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello guys I need help with a problem.
If anyone knows a program able to timely enable / disable the wifi connections on windows 7, so i can install on my windows 7 and set the timer to turn on/off the wifi cards. I google-ing 3 weeks ago and all i find is crap. It turns out like "my wifi keeps dropping or i loosing wifi" etc, etc,

I looking for a standalone program i can set times per wifi cards to turn the radio off eg, 8pm and turn it back on at 6am. I do not need a vb script or ps script , my windows is modified and remote support and all other scripting has been cut out for good reason. Anyone knows a program that can do it? Something like the programs for timed shutdown PC? Just for wireless cards. My laptops are on for 24/7 but don't want manually disconnect wifi every time, ans also i don't want to leave them online unattended. Installing DDVRT on the router is a no go , my flatmates will kill me if i turning the router on off . LOL

thanks


----------



## CJCerny (Apr 16, 2014)

Get the Windows Family Security portion of Microsoft Essentials and configure it to restrict internet access during the times you want, then log your user out.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 16, 2014)

Why not just make a shortcut on the desktop for the wifi adapter and enable/disable with a couple of mouse clicks? You have a very specific need as you've found out...your options are greatly limited. Might be a good time to learn coding and make the program, be the guy that learns to make a good and lightweight solution.

I can't seem to find a program dedicated for this, but I'm sure someone could make one that enables/disables wifi/airplane mode at set times.

I know you're not into scripting, but you might check this out: http://superuser.com/questions/403620/enable-disable-a-network-adapter-with-a-keyboard-shortcut

+1 to Family Security for Essentials...that might be the best bet.


----------



## AssimilatorX (Apr 16, 2014)

CJCerny said:


> Get the Windows Family Security portion of Microsoft Essentials and configure it to restrict internet access during the times you want, then log your user out.



Thanks but is not possible. Will not install all these ms programs. Do not trust them and i not using flash or activex or any other frameworks like .net, vb, powershell. My windows is modified for my needs. Only using native programs not related to any framework. 

Thanks anyway.


----------



## AssimilatorX (Apr 16, 2014)

Kursah said:


> Why not just make a shortcut on the desktop for the wifi adapter and enable/disable with a couple of mouse clicks? You have a very specific need as you've found out...your options are greatly limited. Might be a good time to learn coding and make the program, be the guy that learns to make a good and lightweight solution.
> 
> I can't seem to find a program dedicated for this, but I'm sure someone could make one that enables/disables wifi/airplane mode at set times.
> 
> ...



Cannot install family security because is not an option for me. My windows missing frameworks to make it  work. As you would say i using a crippled windows for a good reason. I could call dll forms and functions from cmd script i know my ways around in Command Prompt . I just looking for a way to do it automatically by program .

My windows is only 1.2GB and missing all nonessential bloatware. Including windows update, firewall, winsxs, MS Anti spyware, UAC and lot more.

Thanks.


----------



## AssimilatorX (Apr 16, 2014)

Btw i am IT technician, could use netshell for it, but is still a few click. Think i try do something in autoit. I am expert with windows 7 and linux.  Have CompTia A+ N+ L+, also have MS 70-680,681,683,684,686,687,688 cert. I worked in oem distribution before and did a few corporate image deploying as well. My question was if anyone heard of a program designed for the sole purpose? Looks not.

Thanks,


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 17, 2014)

What wifi adapter do you have?


----------



## flmatter (Apr 17, 2014)

Couldn't you go under router settings and config each ip/mac address for certain time periods of broadcasting? Then you can leave everything on, roommates are happy and you get the time table you need for downloads?  What router do you have?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 17, 2014)

AssimilatorX said:


> Hello guys I need help with a problem.
> If anyone knows a program able to timely enable / disable the wifi connections on windows 7, so i can install on my windows 7 and set the timer to turn on/off the wifi cards. I google-ing 3 weeks ago and all i find is crap. It turns out like "my wifi keeps dropping or i loosing wifi" etc, etc,
> 
> I looking for a standalone program i can set times per wifi cards to turn the radio off eg, 8pm and turn it back on at 6am. I do not need a vb script or ps script , my windows is modified and remote support and all other scripting has been cut out for good reason. Anyone knows a program that can do it? Something like the programs for timed shutdown PC? Just for wireless cards. My laptops are on for 24/7 but don't want manually disconnect wifi every time, ans also i don't want to leave them online unattended. Installing DDVRT on the router is a no go , my flatmates will kill me if i turning the router on off . LOL
> ...



look at your keyboard for a Antenna Tower with wave forms by it, if there is such and it matches the color code of your FN key press FN then the key with the Antenna on it, that will turn it on or off


----------



## AssimilatorX (Apr 17, 2014)

flmatter said:


> Couldn't you go under router settings and config each ip/mac address for certain time periods of broadcasting? Then you can leave everything on, roommates are happy and you get the time table you need for downloads?  What router do you have?



Unfortunately our router is from the isp I don't have access.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 17, 2014)

if its a laptop alot of them have software control panels that do this. I know for example toshibas do. BUT in toshibas case you do not need to install the control panel. It is a simple .exe that is a few kb. If you download the software for the laptops your using you might see something similar. Then you could just setup a timer via batch or power shell to execute the .exe to turn it on and off for you.


just an idea.


----------



## AssimilatorX (Apr 17, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> look at your keyboard for a Antenna Tower with wave forms by it, if there is such and it matches the color code of your FN key press FN then the key with the Antenna on it, that will turn it on or off



Using Alienware M17X-R2s there are no keys, only the media buttons and the wifi switch useless without the alien OSD which requires dot net to be installed what i don't have. and will not install its useless.

Thanks


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 17, 2014)

Why won't you install.net framework? It's needed for lots of stuff these days.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 17, 2014)

If you're using Catalyst Control Center for your HD 5870, you're already running .NET Framework 4.0.  I also see you're running Windows Server 2008 R2 which requires .NET Framework 2.0 to function (3.0 and 3.5.1 are optional).  If you're using any version of Windows newer than XP (which is end-of-life), you're using at least .NET Framework 2.0.

Windows Update is not "bloatware."  It is Microsoft's system for fixing exploits and pushing out other updates (all of which are optional by the way).

WinSXS (aka Windows Side-By-Side) is also intrinsic to the design of Windows NT 6.#.  When system files are updated, WinSXS doesn't overwrite the old one.  It keeps it to allow falling back to a known-to-be-good configuration (makes the Windows OS itself extremely resilient to unauthorized modifications). 

UAC is another thing that can't be disabled because it is also intrinsic to the design of Windows NT 6.#.  You can disable the prompts but the user access layer is still very much alive and kicking.  Disabling the UAC prompts actually makes your computer substantially less secure by allowing virtually everything to run unimpeded.


*Now*...all that paranoia and misinformation is out of the way, see DevCon which will require the Windows Driver Kit which requires Visual Studio which requires .NET Framework 4.5.1.  I think you're out of luck because Microsoft has been deliberately moving towards .NET to simplify OS/software interactions.  In short, you're shooting yourself in the foot and I strongly recommend not doing that.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 17, 2014)

OP, if you have a Killer NIC I think the management software has some options.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 17, 2014)

get .net, thatll solve your problem...

http://www.techmonsters.com/DellTra...10/Alienware/M17xR2/M17xR2/media_controls.htm


----------



## Frick (Apr 17, 2014)

AssimilatorX said:


> Btw i am IT technician, could use netshell for it, but is still a few click. Think i try do something in autoit. I am expert with windows 7 and linux.  Have CompTia A+ N+ L+, also have MS 70-680,681,683,684,686,687,688 cert. I worked in oem distribution before and did a few corporate image deploying as well. My question was if anyone heard of a program designed for the sole purpose? Looks not.
> 
> Thanks,



I'm Linus Torvalds and even I think think this is BS.

With that out of the way, do what the good Ford and eidairaman say.


----------



## Red_Machine (Apr 17, 2014)

I really don't understand people like this.  If you have a high-end system, you don't need to disable anything to get it to run smoothly.  I can understand streamlining it to a point, but when you're removing Windows Update, .Net Framework, WinSxS, etc, you must have Asperger's or OCD or something that compels you to do this.  There is no logical reason for it.  And this is coming from me, someone with Asperger's AND is MS and CompTIA certified.  If I don't see a logical reason for it, then nobody else will either.


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 17, 2014)

AssimilatorX said:


> Using Alienware M17X-R2s there are no keys, only the media buttons and the wifi switch useless without the alien OSD which requires dot net to be installed what i don't have. and will not install its useless.
> 
> Thanks



You may not have a Fn+F key control of the wireless; however that laptop should have a set of touch control keys and one is the Wireless control key!

Get your manual from Dell support; or, if you have it... look on pages 19 & 26.

Quotes from the pages:


Spoiler



*Touch Controls*
The touch controls are located at the top of the keyboard. For the exact location, see "Computer Base and Keyboard Features" on page 18. To activate, gently touch the desired control. The control will illuminate temporarily to confirm your selection.

Wireless Control - Switch wireless communications on/off
(for more information, see "Using the Wireless Control" on page 26)

*Using the Wireless Control*
The wireless control allows you to quickly turn all of your wireless radios (Bluetooth® and WLAN) off, such as when you are asked to disable all wireless radios on an airplane flight. Gently touching this control one time turns all of your radios off. Gently touching it again returns your wireless radios to their respective states they were in before you touched the control the first time.



The OP sure has a lot of can't do and won't do things... something sure seems off here.


----------



## AssimilatorX (Apr 17, 2014)

Ok Thanks guys. I see not too many ppl understand me, but that's fine . I only installing the drivers from the full pack of the dell or intel or amd provided packages. I don't need more fancy crap-ware on my laptop. Never had problems with programs i using regardless the state of my modified windows. For security purposes i completely OK without .net, flash, windows family safety, windows antivirus , updates where ms can push you more backdoors or else. Think the topic went sideways as some users even try to tell me how to use my laptop. Because i don't trust flash youtube google or even facebook and ms. Not even using some of them. Using my computers 6/7 y ago like that never had a single virus or problem. best friend is firefox adblock noscript flashblocker javakiller and peerblock. If i cannot open a page because of that so be it.

Thanks all,
Mod please close the tread.


----------



## AssimilatorX (Apr 17, 2014)

Red_Machine said:


> I really don't understand people like this.  If you have a high-end system, you don't need to disable anything to get it to run smoothly.  I can understand streamlining it to a point, but when you're removing Windows Update, .Net Framework, WinSxS, etc, you must have Asperger's or OCD or something that compels you to do this.  There is no logical reason for it.  And this is coming from me, someone with Asperger's AND is MS and CompTIA certified.  If I don't see a logical reason for it, then nobody else will either.



There is... a reason ITS SAFE. Long time ago haven't have a single problem with viruses or Trojans. I know what i want what i am using and what my pc supposed to do.


----------



## Red_Machine (Apr 17, 2014)

I'd rather have a fully functional system, to be honest.  If you're smart and sensible with your web browsing and downloading, you won't have to worry about virii.


----------



## AssimilatorX (Apr 17, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> What wifi adapter do you have?



Broadcom 4313 + Bluetooth 2070 combo and second slot have a Broadcom 4322 card. Don't use the stock dell 1520 card and 370 bt

Thanks.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 17, 2014)

AssimilatorX said:


> There is... a reason ITS SAFE. Long time ago haven't have a single problem with viruses or Trojans. I know what i want what i am using and what my pc supposed to do.


Celibacy is the best way to prevent getting STDs but where's the fun in that?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Lmao. This guy refuses to listen to any suggestions... So paranoid. You dump windows updates your machine gets infested with all kinds of crap.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Apr 17, 2014)

Why are you running windows with its inherent updates/backdoors,... seems another os may in your future.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Lol all of em have vulnerabilities. Hell he might aswell not even connect to the internet to be the safest and attach his laptop to his wrist and carry a pistol at all times like courriers do.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Apr 17, 2014)

...I don't understand what exactly is being asked for here.

I get that you want the computer to run 24/7, but the internet connection to be closed at certain times.  What I'm not understanding is the utter insanity and paranoia that's on display.

You've stated that basically any way to connect to the internet has been closed, so what in Hades are you connecting to the internet for?  Not having any MS components, flash, or scripts basically means that you can't do anything media related.  Assuming that all you want to do is send conversations back and forth, why do you need the internet?  There are dozens of ways to send simple text communications that are more secure.  You're obviously not a completely paranoid person, given that you're asking for advice on the internet.


All of this said, what is wrong with the OP?  If you want true security, you need to disconnect from the internet.  If you want security through obscurity, run back track Linux.  If you want security through a lack of features run a Mac.  Trying to make a Windows distribution secure yourself is foolish.  You cut off a dozen potential vectors for attacks, and you've officially lost most of your functionality.  If you believe that MS, Intel, and your ISP is watching you then you've either got a reason to be watched or you've got some paranoia.



My only logical conjecture is that you're running something that may be fishy.  A file sharing network, rogue peer to peer network, or any one of a dozen other things that you don't want to run during peak traffic hours (when ISPs heavily scrutinize high traffic users).  If that's the case, please find some other place to pedal your questions.  This forum doesn't harbor or tolerate activities that are either illegal or morally grey.  If that wasn't your goal, then you've begun this discussion with a seriously skewed perspective.  I can't help but think there is a language barrier here, because I don't see any other way to interpret this request.


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 17, 2014)

You don't trust MS; however you are using the OS they wrote?
I guess you went through every line of code to make sure MS didn't sneak something past you in that stripped down Windows.

You might wanna give a try to FreeDOS ; was not written by MS.

Still think something is not quite right with OP.
There are to many things that don't sound right.
Sorta like this post:


AssimilatorX said:


> Installing DDVRT on the router is a no go , my flatmates will kill me if i turning the router on off . LOL


and, then this:


AssimilatorX said:


> Unfortunately our router is from the isp I don't have access.


Sounds like he could install DDWRT; but can't make a schedule in the router saying he can't access it.
Is it your router/WiFi service?

And then saying, he has no Fn+Key... and, I gave him the what Dell says to use the touch control buttons...

All of a sudden we don't understand and he/she wants the thread closed.
Yep, might as well close the thread... seems we are un-able to comply with his/her narrow wishes/demands.

Just fishy.
Just my opinion on my observations in this thread.

Almost sounds like another member who likes to strip down WIndows with a passion and won't take no for an answer.
Could they be related?


----------



## AssimilatorX (Apr 17, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Lmao. This guy refuses to listen to any suggestions... So paranoid. You dump windows updates your machine gets infested with all kinds of crap.



Yes because non of the suggestions i want or need i asked a simple question that's all.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 17, 2014)

I looked briefly, and I have no idea if this will work, but...
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI

Since you said it was Broadcom, it should start with VEN_14E4.  You can get the full line from Device Manager.  The key directly under it has a DWORD name ConfigFlags.  0 is enabled, 1 is disabled.  I don't know if that value is read-only or not.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 17, 2014)

All the fixes we could have provided could have been done with gpedit possibly but who knows if the op even left that in tact.


----------



## Blín D'ñero (Apr 17, 2014)

AssimilatorX said:


> Unfortunately our router is from the isp I don't have access.


Ummm... you should have. 192.168.2.254

Once inside the router's config panel you should be able to able/disable the wifi connection.


----------



## flmatter (Apr 17, 2014)

Easy answer is no, nothing commerically available for what you need. Seeing as how the previous work arounds and thru's are not to your liking or willing to do, I have to reach into my bag and pull out a movie line( a bit condensed at that) - cigarette and pancake? bong and blintz? cigar and a crepe? no? well then there is no pleasing you -    If you have the certs you claim then writing some code or knowing someone to write code for you should be easy, other wise there is nothing we can do to help out.


----------



## AssimilatorX (Apr 17, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Celibacy is the best way to prevent getting STDs but where's the fun in that?



Witch one you would live with?


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Apr 17, 2014)

Two choices:

1.  Use the included software for your laptop to do what you are requesting or
2.  Pay money to someone to create a custom program that can do what you ask.


----------



## flmatter (Apr 17, 2014)

AssimilatorX said:


> Witch one you would live with?


 
That's easy.....   the fun one.


----------

